# What's on your apple pie?



## debodun (Oct 15, 2020)

select any that apply

whipped cream
ice Cream
cheese
caramel sauce
chopped walnuts or pecans
nothing
other (specify)


----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2020)

It's Ice Cream or nothing!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 15, 2020)

Real vanilla bean ice cream is my go-to topping for such!

Now I do know of people who like a slab of cheddar on top, and even folks who prefer fresh whipped cream on top, but for me ice cream is the winner.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> select any that apply
> 
> ice Cream
> 
> nothing


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2020)

I rarely have apple pie or any kind of pie but caramel sauce and vanilla ice cream sounds great to me!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

Rarely have pie...but  when I do, it's fresh double cream...


----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2020)

Drool - if I'm anywhere near it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 15, 2020)

Cheese— a slice if New York sharp cheddar is divine


----------



## Jules (Oct 15, 2020)

“Apple pie without cheese is like a kiss without a squeeze.“

So even though I grew up with this saying, I prefer a good quality vanilla ice cream or whipped cream.  I’ll take the cheddar cheese, if it and the pie are heated.


----------



## needshave (Oct 15, 2020)

Homemade Brown-Sugar Cinnamon Ice Cream.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*Vanilla ice cream or plain. Never got the cheese thing.*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Cheese— a slice if New York sharp cheddar is divine



I totally agree. Real sharp.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 16, 2020)

It's vanilla ice cream for me.


----------



## Devi (Oct 16, 2020)

Okay ... both.


----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2020)

_Cheese ??? _

I’ve never heard of cheese with apple pie.....vanilla ice cream for me, failing that, cream


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 16, 2020)

Wren said:


> _Cheese ??? _
> 
> I’ve never heard of cheese with apple pie.....



it’s a New England USA tradition.  The pie can’t  be sicky-sweet either


----------



## Duster (Oct 16, 2020)

I made an apple pie last week and used a streusel top instead of a pastry top.  It was a gluten free crust and turned out so delicious.
I love adding fresh nutmeg to my apple pie spices.  I never add any toppings, the apple pie is enough.  I use fresh apples from the orchard when I'm able to.


----------



## gennie (Oct 16, 2020)

Good quality vanilla ice cream on warm pie.  If pie is not warm, nothing.


----------



## Pam (Oct 16, 2020)

Apple pie and hot custard for me. Second choice would be cream, third choice vanilla ice cream.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 16, 2020)

Nothing.

In fact, no more apple pie for me.  I finally gained all the weight I lost last year....too bad becasue it was fun eating everything I wanted and not gaining because of anxiety.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 16, 2020)

crust


----------

